# What Happened To Sotw Archives ?



## rispoli

Does anyone know if the SOTW forum archives, formerly available under Saxpics.com (no more after the new ownership), can be found elsewhere?
:?


----------



## Chris S

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/archive/index.php/

That's all I could find after a quick googling.


----------



## rispoli

Thanks a lot Chris!


----------



## geauxsax

Are there archives for any of the threads from before 2003? I remember posting back in the 99-2000 timeframe, but the archives in the link don't seem to go back that far.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE

Here you go:

http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://saxontheweb.net


----------



## geauxsax

Thanks Mike!


----------



## rispoli

SAXISMYAXE said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://saxontheweb.net


Wow!
Also a very cool link besides SOTW archives!
Thank you!


----------



## Chris S

Ha! Totally didn't even think about the Wayback machine. Good call Mike.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

*http://www.saxontheweb.net/SOTW_Archive/*



rispoli said:


> Does anyone know if the SOTW forum archives, formerly available under Saxpics.com (no more after the new ownership), can be found elsewhere?
> :?





Chris S said:


> http://forum.saxontheweb.net/archive/index.php/
> That's all I could find after a quick googling.


Chris, that's not what rispoli meant. The link you have is a version of the current SOTW Forum with a condensed display format.

Pete ("saxpics") compiled a lot of the pre-2003 forum in an archive format.
I have them now and up-loaded on the saxontheweb.net.
There are some problems with linking in Keilwerth section which I hadn't got a chance to fix, yet.

Bearing that in mind, go crazy: http://www.saxontheweb.net/SOTW_Archive/

Thanks for your interest,


----------



## Reedsplinter

Oh my God, Harri, you mean all this stuff we post will live forever!?

I'll be more assiduous than ever in upbraiding everyone for spelling errors!


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

Reedsplinter said:


> Oh my God, Harri, you mean all this stuff we post will live forever!?
> I'll be more assiduous than ever in upbraiding everyone for spelling errors!


If (Pete and) I won't archive it, the mighty Internet will anyway.

You have to live with the consequences for the rest of your life. 

http://www.saxontheweb.net/SOTW_Archive/


----------



## Hurling Frootmig

Harri it is great that we have those archives. I had been searching them out on archive.org and was trying to organize them. Now I have to think of something else to get you for Christmas!


----------



## Pete

Harri Rautiainen said:


> If (Pete and) I won't archive it, the mighty Internet will anyway.
> 
> You have to live with the consequences for the rest of your life.
> 
> http://www.saxontheweb.net/SOTW_Archive/


 Yeah. Didn't want to say anything 'bout it until Harri made an official announcement.

Harri and I worked out a mutually beneficial deal on this awhile back after I had sold saxpics.com (the archives were not sold to the new owner of saxpics.com). Harri's also got some other goodness, too, but it'll take him awhile to parse it. What you see online are only a few of the things I had archived.

The history on this was that I had started doing SOTW archives BEFORE I became an SOTW mod on the SOTW eesites forum. That was a LONG time ago. I also was able to capture some archives from the original-original SOTW eesites forum.

And the backups I made were monthly backups. If y'all don't remember, in eesites, you had 100 posts in a forum area, any more and eesites started deleting your first posts. If you had more than 100 threads, same idea.

The problem with archive.org is the way that eesites works. It's all cgi script stuff. In simple terms, it needs the original computer to be there to work right. The original computer isn't there, so a lot of pages on archive.org don't work right. The backups I made are HTML. They can work on anything.


----------



## 1saxman

Thanks for doing this. I had been wondering for a long time exactly when I started on the forum, and while I couldn't pin it down, I found posts under my original handle (my actual name) which were from 2000, and my next handle (Bari Martin) around 2001. That figures, because I started on ebay in 1998 and another auction site in 2000. I didn't have a computer at home yet so I was doing it from work.  The forum stopped and re-started several times back then - it was neat to see the old layouts. But, you had to re-join every time, so that gave us the chance to use a new handle if we didn't like the old one. I was also pleasantly surprised to see a number of active members had also been aboard since the beginning; Grumps, Nefertiti, and many others. I also saw many old familiar names from the old days. it was a fun trip that I might take again someday.


----------

